# Anyone pre-order a turbo kit from Neuspeed yet?



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

A while back i read that Neuspeed was taking order in December for their turbo kits, just wondering if anyone has pulled the trigger on one...


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Anyone pre-order a turbo kit from Neuspeed yet? (davidraeside)*

I might, depending on price. I'll be ordering through Momentum though.


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Anyone pre-order a turbo kit from Neuspeed yet? (Deception)*

i might as well, DEpending on price. 
if it's gonna be under $4000 installed, i will charge it on my card
Yev


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Anyone pre-order a turbo kit from Neuspeed yet? (Yevi)*

I called neuspeed this morning, the kit will be available at the end of janurary 2007, and will be priced at around 5,000+


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

already put deposit down... lol i would rather trade in my rabbit and put another 5k down and buy a gti. the minute you put that thing on say bye to your warranty on your engine. 




_Modified by absoluteczech at 2:07 PM 12-21-2006_


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Anyone pre-order a turbo kit from Neuspeed yet? (omni1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni1* »_I called neuspeed this morning, the kit will be available at the end of janurary 2007, and will be priced at around 5,000+

That's MSRP, so dealers will sell for less.
The Neuspeed exhaust MSRP'ed for $800, but nobody sold it for that much.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Anyone pre-order a turbo kit from Neuspeed yet? (Deception)*

I just want pics of all the hardware they used.....(so I can make my own) and hopfully they sell software seperatly


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anyone pre-order a turbo kit from Neuspeed yet? (omni1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni1* »_... will be priced at around 5,000+

Whoa that's a lot of Snapple.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Anyone pre-order a turbo kit from Neuspeed yet? (the.ronin)*

I'd be curious to see what all comes in the kit. Neuspeed is typically good about providing EVERYTHING you need to bolt it on. I wouldn't realistically be interested until the warranty is up, but if by that point they're selling for $3500-4k, I'll be looking seriously at it.


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Anyone pre-order a turbo kit from Neuspeed yet? (Slipstream)*

i will start petty cash account, 
will put $5.00 per day for next 700 days 
Yev


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Anyone pre-order a turbo kit from Neuspeed yet? (Yevi)*

Well for some details I got as much details as I could from the guy
* It will be comming completely bolt on (with some modifications)
* No standalone ECU, just will be a reprogramming of ecu (flash)
* Does NOT come with the exhaust system as stated in the past with rumors
* Will be available at the end of january 07 into Feb.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Anyone pre-order a turbo kit from Neuspeed yet? (omni1)*

nice.....this is going to be great!


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

neuspeed is always expensive... id rather wait for another company to make one, it will sell for half the price... but thats fine too since i am making my own custom kit.


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_neuspeed is always expensive... id rather wait for another company to make one, it will sell for half the price... but thats fine too since i am making my own custom kit.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bunny Lover (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re:*

wow 2.5L turbo.....where those GTI guys?....i'll be picking one up for myself once my warranty is up


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Bunny Lover)*

I'll waiti to see what Unitronic is up too.
$5000 for 59hp and "hefty dose of low end torque" http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I can see them trying a little harder then that... I'ven seen guys with just CAI's pushing 177hp and 201tq...You can prob get to those numbers with CAI, Exhaust, Chip and Header. Cheaper and more reliable too.
Or you can wait for someone else to make a kit that you'll know will be cheaper and more powerful.


_Modified by @[email protected] at 4:22 AM 12-23-2006_


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (@[email protected])*

i agree with you, but it's only first stage of turbo
i will consider it more, as soon as 2nf\d, 3rd stages are available, and pricing of course
Yev


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Yevi)*

GTI has a point but you have to understand, every kit, from every company is different. For 59+ yes it is alittle more but remember what your getting, plus the quality, and it is made and designed to run on stock internals, you do know you can put the boost up and always get more power







but then you risk your internals. Personally with this engine I would rather put my money to re-building this engine up from scratch and yes you couuld possibly get this engine to roar and have more hp but you can only rebuild this engine to a point where there would be no more stuff to replace and rebuild and that goes for any engine, now what company do you think will put there time and money into making parts which is why the solution is a turbocharger kit.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Re: (omni1)*

why dont you guys just look into...should i say it...nitrous? I mean, add a 75shot wet and your golden...and the 75shot is whp, so youll have, with the proper mods (intake, exhaust) a little over 200whp...
that would be more than enough to get the rabbits into the 13 second 1/4 mile territory...
$5000 for 59hp
or
$800 for 75+hp (to the wheels that is)??


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

yeah but you need refills all the time. i use to have that in my celica and in my civic even before that. its power on demand, its cool but i like to have power all the time... but i am not sayong that your idea is not interesting! it really depends on what you want/need


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

filling up would be a pain, but think about it, u dont have to wait for bost, and you can turn it on and off whenever you want to. I would have done that if i didnt turbo my 24v VR6 already, i would have done a custom nitrous kit


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

yeah no lag???? oh **** that guy just raped me because i could connect my hose quick enough and turn the valve... duh.... i just want more all the time


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

Bottles are for babies....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

As soon as this kit is ready from Neuspeed, we'll be sure to have it on our site and up here on Vortex!


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any info on what the kit consists of?


----------



## mk5vw (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

75 shot (wet) although sounds like fun...might not be the best idea and cost effective only on a one time use as you have to refil a bottle if your motor makes it








so does this 'kit' come with an IC? is kinetic going to make a kit...any more details?


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mk5vw)*

Don't forget the rods on the 2.5 are weak and the fuel pump isn't really supplying much. You'll need a built motor and a whole lot of stuff to make any more reliable power than the neuspeed kit. Key word being reliable. 
You guys are expecting to gain 50whp with little bolt-ons for under 2k$







Keep dreaming.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mk2alex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2alex* »_Don't forget the rods on the 2.5 are weak and the fuel pump isn't really supplying much. You'll need a built motor and a whole lot of stuff to make any more reliable power than the neuspeed kit. Key word being reliable. 
You guys are expecting to gain 50whp with little bolt-ons for under 2k$







Keep dreaming.

Who here said they were expecting 50whp for under 2k?


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I'll waiti to see what Unitronic is up too.
$5000 for 59hp and "hefty dose of low end torque" http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I can see them trying a little harder then that... I'ven seen guys with just CAI's pushing 177hp and 201tq...You can prob get to those numbers with CAI, Exhaust, Chip and Header. Cheaper and more reliable too.
Or you can wait for someone else to make a kit that you'll know will be cheaper and more powerful.

_Modified by @[email protected] at 4:22 AM 12-23-2006_

This is one of the post that made me say that. You wont gain 59hp with regualr bolts ons n/a. Compression is low and cams are cold. In order to be close to the turbo kit numbers you'll spend 5k$ on cams, pistons, custom tune, headers, exhaust maybe even intake manifold and throttle body... Real power doesn't come cheap, dreams come easy though...


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Bottles are for babies.... 

x2


_Modified by ShadowWabbit at 1:53 PM 1-5-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowWabbit)*

I bet 200hp is doable with bolt ons. I'm dead serious. To achieve that you need to gain 34 crank hp...Thats doable.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I bet 200hp is doable with bolt ons. I'm dead serious. To achieve that you need to gain 34 crank hp...Thats doable.
very dooable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

mk2alex, this aint the MKII forum. I know you may be skeptical. I own a MKII and know exactly what you are thinking. 30hp+ on a MKII 8v is next to impossible for $2000. But one thing that i've leanred since buying a new car is how well newer cars take to mods and how much more bottled up they are.
The MKII GTi for instance was made to perform. It was hardly bottled up sept for the stupid digifant II system. Squeezing more power would deem a hard case without some sort of forced induction or heavy expensive engine modifications.
Take a bottled up MKV 2.5L and slap on exhaust, CAI, and a _good_ chip, maybe even a downpipe and you're looking at over 200.
Lets do the lame "add up hp figures" example.
*From the Factory*
*Baseline:* 166hp 184tq
*Mods:* _Stock_
*Modified for under $2k*
*After Mods: *197hp 209tq
*Mods: *
_GHL Cat-Bac_k $550 10hp ?tq
_VWPartsMTL_ CAI $180 11hp 17tq
_Greedspeed_ Chip $270 10hp ?tq
*Total Spent:* $1250
*Total gain: *31hp *25tq
*I don't know what the exhaust and chip produce in torque as the company don't list tq under gains. I'm guessing very roughly a modest 4tq each.
So i'm 3 hp shy and still have $750 to spend. Right now those are the only prove mods out there, i'm pretty sure soon someone will make a cam for us, or even a downpipe that should help us out even more.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Since we are on the topic of turbo's... I just read an interesting post on the 8v forums (don't know why I stumbled there) about Kinetics releasing a Turbo kit for the MKIII 2.0. It's $2000 for stage 1 and that pushes it from a measly 98whp to 160whp!
That's 70 crank horse for $2k! And stage 2 promises 200whp for another $1500.
What does that tell me? We need to get Kinetics to develope something for us 2.5 guys. Surely if they can squeeze that much power from one of the weakest and down to earth motors VW has made in the modern era, they can squeeze out the same if not more for us! We have more displacement to work with and the fact our motor is 40% more powerful then theirs helps.
And for $2k!
Start barraging Kinetics with e-mails asking for a turbo kit to get into development.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_mk2alex, this aint the MKII forum. I know you may be skeptical. I own a MKII and know exactly what you are thinking. 30hp+ on a MKII 8v is next to impossible for $2000. But one thing that i've leanred since buying a new car is how well newer cars take to mods and how much more bottled up they are.
Lets do the lame "add up hp figures" example.
*From the Factory*
*Baseline:* 166hp 184tq
*Mods:* _Stock_
*Modified for under $2k*
*After Mods: *197hp 209tq
*Mods: *
_GHL Cat-Bac_k $550 10hp ?tq
_VWPartsMTL_ CAI $180 11hp 17tq
_Greedspeed_ Chip $270 10hp ?tq
*Total Spent:* $1250
*Total gain: *31hp *25tq


This is where your all wrong, you CAN'T add hp like that. Maybe a CAI give yous 10hp and an exhaust another 10 but they DON'T give you 20hp together. 
And I don't hang around the mk2 forum, I have a 1.8t in it and couldn't care less about shiny wheels or gettho mods.
I've been in silverdubs car, some other rabbit with CAI, full exhaust and no back seat. Even a jetta with exhaust and chip and these while having very good gains from the mods weren't nearly as powerfull or fast as you guys idealise them to be. A mk4 vr6 make 172hp and weights roughly the same and still is faster than those cars. And a mk4 vr6 is anything but fast.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

2.0l doesn't have returnless fuel pump, has a way easier to crack ecu, more room to work with, etc... Stage 1 is not intercooled too. Apples to apples.
The 2.5 does have a head that flow much better and a 0.5l more to play with but you also have rods and piston wich don't like big power jumps so you won't see 100whp gains without changing internals wich means $$$.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mk2alex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2alex* »_2.0l doesn't have returnless fuel pump, has a way easier to crack ecu, more room to work with, etc... Stage 1 is not intercooled too. Apples to apples.
The 2.5 does have a head that flow much better and a 0.5l more to play with but you also have rods and piston wich don't like big power jumps so you won't see 100whp gains without changing internals wich means $$$.

Then why do I always read "This motor is dying for a turbo, it has the perfect credentials for a custom FI setup"?
The low compression ratio also is a plus. I have a lot to learn about turbos and such.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mk2alex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2alex* »_
This is where your all wrong, you CAN'T add hp like that. Maybe a CAI give yous 10hp and an exhaust another 10 but they DON'T give you 20hp together. 
And I don't hang around the mk2 forum, I have a 1.8t in it and couldn't care less about shiny wheels or gettho mods.
I've been in silverdubs car, some other rabbit with CAI, full exhaust and no back seat. Even a jetta with exhaust and chip and these while having very good gains from the mods weren't nearly as powerfull or fast as you guys idealise them to be. A mk4 vr6 make 172hp and weights roughly the same and still is faster than those cars. And a mk4 vr6 is anything but fast.

Quoting my "hp add up" and saying youcant do that is simply stupid. That's all PROVEN hp gains from dynos from the respected companies and I was being very conservative with the gains too.


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Quoting my "hp add up" and saying youcant do that is simply stupid. That's all PROVEN hp gains from dynos from the respected companies and I was being very conservative with the gains too.

I think what he is saying is there is some degree of diminishing returns when you start removing restrictions. The first restriction is going ot see the biggest gain. It all depends on the setup of the 'proven' gains. Has anybody done a step by step addition? I'm afraid that all those numbers were done on a stock car.
stock --hp --tq
+CAI --hp --tq
+exhaust --hp --tq
+chip --hp --tq
Up it to $3k and I bet you'll get the +50hp. Add a long tube header with a merge collector (I'm guessing $1k-1.5k for a quality, well tuned piece) to get rid of the pitiful excuse for an exhaust manifold on these things and you'll see some better gains. It might even shift the power band enough to actually make raising the rev limit beneficial








Oh, and one more thing...would somebody give us some bigger cams?


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Rods and pistons are weak. The people you talk about, have they blown a 2.5 yet? I know spoke to some people who did and it's happened earlier than expected.
_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Then why do I always read "This motor is dying for a turbo, it has the perfect credentials for a custom FI setup"?
The low compression ratio also is a plus. I have a lot to learn about turbos and such.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Quoting my "hp add up" and saying youcant do that is simply stupid. That's all PROVEN hp gains from dynos from the respected companies and I was being very conservative with the gains too.

You obvisouly haven't been aournd car for a long time. A cai might add this much power on a stock car. An exhaust that much, but together they won't add as much each. Like silent s said theres a point where gains are less and less. If I start calculating your way:
My mk2 180hp stock
chip +45hp
3inch turboback + 25hp
Custom FMIC + 20hp
Custom inlet pipe + 12hp
Ported head and manifold + 15hp
Water/meth + 10hp
Ported head and manifolds + 15hp
Total= 322hp
What a throwback when the dyno show something around 220whp or 250hp then!
Don't think I don't want to see this engine make power, I was the one who welded the first vwpartsmtl CAI. And I'm constantly speaking who 2 perosn who are doing turbo kits for it. But you are dreaming with youre add up hp figures. Cold cams and low compression will limit what you'll get as far as n/a gains with that engine.


_Modified by mk2alex at 5:21 PM 1-6-2007_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (mk2alex)*

what is the compression anyways? If you want to make big power without a turbo (and take the chance with the weak bottom end) shave the head (by a pro), unrestrict the air flow and exhaust, and run some high oct gas. 
If you want to turbo it, depending on the compression, lower the compression more, put on a small turbo (by small i mean low boost threshold) that can boost early and makes most of its power down low (since these motors only rev to like 6000 or so), get a custom tune for it and fab up the piping and other things that you need and you should a nice little turbo setup...but dont expect to get over 250whp with this motor unless you build the bottom end


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mk2alex)*

All I was trying to prove is for $2000 you can push this motor to 200 crank hp.
Now you may prove that the hp figures are wrong or whatever but to get to 200hp with $2k is very straight forward.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Cams will be over 1k$, there goes your budget and I'm pretty sure it will be the key part to making power n/a with this engines.


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (mk2alex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2alex* »_Cams will be over 1k$, there goes your budget and I'm pretty sure it will be the key part to making power n/a with this engines.

Why so expensive? Is it the variable valve timing or whatever we have? (I think I remember reading that somewhere)


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (the s is silent)*

I call BS with cams being over 1K...lmao
The 24v VR6 is a more complicated engine then the 2.5 and is a lot more expensive overall, I've heard the 2.5L is even cheaper to make then the 2.slo from the MK4. Why would it be 1K? 24V VR6 Cams are $795 from TT.
And in the worst case you'll be over your $2K budget by $50 or so...Guess I was wrong for 50 measly bucks?
I still think cams for the 2.5 will be less then the 24v VR6.....


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (the s is silent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the s is silent* »_
Why so expensive? Is it the variable valve timing or whatever we have? (I think I remember reading that somewhere)

That's the average price for two cams. Prices go down as they sell more and people make reground copys of schricks but the set of schrick cams once it goes out is around 1k$ most of the time.


_Modified by mk2alex at 5:05 PM 1-7-2007_


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

24v vr6 cams have out for a while now, prices have gown down. TT is usualy a copy of schricks so they are less money. Cams for a 2.5 will be just as hard to do as a 24v vr6. 
But once there made you won't buy them because they'll be a 1000$ for only XXhp and you read somewhere that you could get more by doing this or that. So no one else will bother and the 2.5 will stay with no much aftermarket for a while until they sell cheap in a couple of years. It doesn't matter because the 2.5 is just as fast as a gti for 8k$ less anyways with a CAI.
Please sometime the stuff you read here.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mk2alex)*

Actually the VR6 cams I quoted as being $795 just came out as of Aug 2006 and was quoted from the VWVortex Article on them, surely they are cheaper then $795 MSRP...
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
I have a quick question, not to sound like i'm hating on you or anything, but what is your purpose here on the 2.5L forum? You don't seem to own one and the majority of your posts are negative contributions to otherwise positive discussions amoung the 2.5 brethren....
The 1.8T forum too much for you?


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Actually the VR6 cams I quoted as being $795 just came out as of Aug 2006 and was quoted from the VWVortex Article on them, surely they are cheaper then $795 MSRP...
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
I have a quick question, not to sound like i'm hating on you or anything, but what is your purpose here on the 2.5L forum? You don't seem to own one and the majority of your posts are negative contributions to otherwise positive discussions amoung the 2.5 brethren....
The 1.8T forum too much for you?

TT is never the first to re;ease cams, schricks came out way before. 
Because anything bursting your bubble is not contributing to the 2.5l. Posting that a rabbit with CAI beats cars that make 30-50hp more is more usefull? You need to constantly reassure yourself about your car or what?
I'm in the 2.5 because when it first came out I thought the base vw finaly had potential for upgrades. Not much came out, so we did a CAI, and a exhaust. Not much happened then except people complaining how a chip was to much money for the gains and turbo kit where too expensive. So i got fed up of the 2.5 crowd and moved on to better things.I'm still browsing in it to see how other people do because like I said I know people who've already blown 2.5 or are making turbo for it and trying ot make the best kit out there.


_Modified by mk2alex at 5:20 PM 1-7-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mk2alex)*

When did I ever mention beating cars with 50 more hp?









And you're not bursting anyone's bubble. You're just trying to put down a motor thats barely been out for 2 years. You're giving up on a motor that's taking second place in terms of aftermarket support to the 2.0T, an engine that nobody knows much about because it has no euro support due to it being a North American only motor.
I bet if this were a euro motor along with the 2.0T we'd be seeing a lot more goodies from the wizards in the moterland. 
We're just starting to see Turbo kits for the 2.slo for god sakes, it just needs some time.
When companies get bored with making chip after chip for the 2.0T and exhaust their gains they'll move onto the less sporty of the motors. 
When MK4 came out it was all about VR6 and 1.8T...The 2.slo got forgotten until recently when some nice things have been developed.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

There's a lot of good stuff coming out for this engine, very very good stuff that will be available in the next couple of months. But I don't know for how long because you guys seem to put down anything over 500$ or that doesn't offer 50hp gain. Modding a car is harder than it seems, especially new cars and that means $$.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (mk2alex)*


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Come on give me a hotter one and I'll send you free stickers!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mk2alex)*

Now you're making sense!
I agree 100% that people here want 30hp out of a CAI for $50.
It's annoying at times when companies come out with an exhaust and everyone wants a dyno of it and they expect retarded numbers and a bargain bin price...
Now that I agree on, but i'm not one of those people. No sir.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Fine you get a cold air then!







maybe I'll throw a







in the package too who knows!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (mk2alex)*

come on guys, it has to have potential, its half of a Gallardo Motor for chrsit sake! haha
Give it a few months, some more stuff will be out for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

2007 will prove to be a vital year for the 2.5.
Very exciting times, a turbo kit is bound to be made for an affordable price (eg Kinetics 2.slo kit puts out good numbers for $2k) and i'm not talking about Neuspeed's mediocre attempt.
I see a chip utilizing atleast 15hp and 15tq soon, I was told 20hp has been done but needs to be fine tuned, not the rushed out standard 7hp we see from Greedspeed and Neuspeed.
Cams are a must, i'm waiting for Shrick or Autotech to pump one of these out as they are pretty supporting of vw. I loved my Autotech cams for my MKII. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Exhaust Manifold should be developed too. Once again going back to the MKII, most people with golf's would swap to the GTi's Manifold because the Golf's was "economy". I wonder if there is a more performance oriented version of this. Our Exhaust manifold is weak sauce and a good mani coupled with a free flowing system like GHL's we should see some decent gains.
CAI's...Expect more then 4 CAIs we currently have. (even though a CAI is a CAI)
I'm DYNING to see a supercharger! Hope this gets worked on too, but most likely a turbo will come first. Come on BahnBrenner!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

so whats the fastest 2.5L car so far? anyone break into the 14's?


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Track is close here for winter, but expect some low 13seconds car in montreal next year.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (mk2alex)*

with what mods?


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

A little snail and a good driver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (mk2alex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2alex* »_A little snail and a good driver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

at least someone other than me thought that youd get better results out of a smaller turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good stuff, cant wait to see what you guys can get out of that thing


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

These Montreal boys don't play games.
Canada does well with being the fastest with VW's. We currently have the fastest MKII 1.8T that run's 9's and If i'm not wrong I think HPA has the fastest R32? Ironically speaking Canada doesn't get the R32.








I'll break 15's this summer


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

hopefully i will break into the 13s. that would be nice, i will be pushing 14.5 psi by march 1st on a td05H big 16G... all i am missing is my injectors as of now... mock up should get finalized this sunday!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_hopefully i will break into the 13s. that would be nice, i will be pushing 14.5 psi by march 1st on a td05H big 16G... all i am missing is my injectors as of now... mock up should get finalized this sunday!

im calling bs on stock compression








there better be either lower comp pistons, or head gasket spacer...
and at 14.5 psi, youd be looking at well over 350whp, you better be hitting low 13's minimum


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Compression is plenty low enough already but the rods and pistons are weak. They'll need to be upgraded fro anything over 250ish.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

should be 340bhp with stock compression, and pistons and rods and strong enough, i am more worried about the clutch. i will be at the waterfest anyways with the car. probably in a booth, 100%sure on the drag track.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

Max t'est sur de ce que tu dit? Moi j'ai coupe d'autre personne qui pense pas comme ca...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_should be 340bhp with stock compression, and pistons and rods and strong enough, i am more worried about the clutch. i will be at the waterfest anyways with the car. probably in a booth, 100%sure on the drag track.

you can race me then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
CAI's...Expect more then 4 CAIs we currently have. (even though a CAI is a CAI)


what about that CAI u were preaching about... u flip flop


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (osteor10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osteor10* »_what about that CAI u were preaching about... u flip flop

Tell me what did I say about that CAI? That it's dirt cheap, comes delivered to your door in a week and has a dyno to go with it? Thats all I ever said. I never preached anything out of the ordinary to indicate that this is the greatest product in the world. There are a few intakes out there, that thread was to simply inform people of that particular one. If I stumbled on the ABD one before people knew much about it I would do the same.
If you have a hidden agenda towards me, let it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_you can race me then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I'll race you.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
I'll race you.









haha, that will be fun








I ran a 14.4 @ 96mph with just intake and exhaust.
now im turboed...


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

I won't be racing with my MKV though....


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

works for me


----------



## VWkid2112 (Jun 27, 2005)

So what is the final result? I think that there will be a lot of parts at a decent price, just got to wait. Any GOOD aftermarket parts? Everyone else seems to be bashing. lol


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VWkid2112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWkid2112* »_So what is the final result? I think that there will be a lot of parts at a decent price, just got to wait. Any GOOD aftermarket parts? Everyone else seems to be bashing. lol

Check my MOD Directory thread.
If I had the money right now and my dealer confirmed they were mod friendly i'd buy:
VWPartsMTL CAI
TT Cat-Back Exhaust
Greedspeed Chip
Torque Arm Insert
H&R Sport Springs
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

